# Gaming Config for 150k



## M3gaTron (Jun 12, 2013)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Gaming, gaming & only gaming. And watching Hd movies too

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans:150k. 20k upar niche.

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:Yes. Only when there will be genuine need.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans:Win 7/Win 8

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans:1tb will be more than enough.(as i have 2*2tb external hdd)

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans:24"-27"

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans:None. Dont have any

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans:Before 25 june.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:No. But would like to try this on.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans:I live in Bangalore. Online preferred.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans:Hi all. I am new in this thread so suggest some good bang for the buck. Thanks in advance.


----------



## deathblade (Jun 13, 2013)

AMD FX 8350 - 11.5k
 ASUS MOTHERBOARD CROSSHAIR V FORMULA Z : 18K
 Sapphire Radeon 7950 vapor x CF/ Zotac nvidia gtx 780/sapphire Radeon 7970 vapor x- 45k/50k/30k.
 G.SKILL RAM RIPJAWS (8X2) 16GB DDR3 :7.5k
 CM hyper 212 (I dont know much coolers):2.2k
 NZXT Phantom : 8k
 CORSAIR TX 850 V2 :8k
 WD Caviar Black 1tb : 6k
 Samsung 840 pro 256 GB :14.5k
 DELL s2440L :13.5k
 razer black widow essential : 6k
 RAZER MOUSE NAGA : 4.5k
 Razer goliathus mouse pad  : .5k
 Roccat Kave 5.1 :5k
 Total : 1,50,000.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 13, 2013)

deathblade said:


> *AMD FX 8350 - 11.5k*
> ASUS MOTHERBOARD CROSSHAIR V FORMULA Z : 18K
> Sapphire Radeon 7950 vapor x CF/ Zotac nvidia gtx 780/sapphire Radeon 7970 vapor x- 45k/50k/30k.
> G.SKILL RAM RIPJAWS (8X2) 16GB DDR3 :7.5k
> ...


OP should opt for an intel procesor instead, at that budget..


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 13, 2013)

deathblade said:


> AMD FX 8350 - 11.5k
> ASUS MOTHERBOARD CROSSHAIR V FORMULA Z : 18K
> Sapphire Radeon 7950 vapor x CF/ Zotac nvidia gtx 780/sapphire Radeon 7970 vapor x- 45k/50k/30k.
> G.SKILL RAM RIPJAWS (8X2) 16GB DDR3 :7.5k
> ...



Here are my queries

1. Amd fx 8350? Heard it has some performance issues?

2. Why not a single gtx 690 or a titan?

3. Corsair tx850 v2? Heard it has some problems i mean the tx series have problems.


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 13, 2013)

sygeek said:


> OP should opt for an intel procesor instead, at that budget..



Yup. Maybe haswel or ivy or even a sandybridge-e.


----------



## deathblade (Jun 13, 2013)

INtel BaSEd :
INTEL CORE i7 4770K  : 24k
MSI Z87-GD65  : 14.5k
Asus GTX Titan - 70k
G.SKILL RAM RIPJAWS (8X2) 16GB DDR3 :7.5k
CM hyper 212 (I dont know much coolers):2.2k
NZXT Phantom : 8k
CORSAIR AX 850/TX 850  : 10k/8k.
WD Caviar Black 1tb : 6k
Samsung 840 pro 80 GB : 6k
DELL s2440L :13.5k
razer black widow essential : 6k
RAZER MOUSE NAGA/TAIPAN : 4.5k
Razer goliathus mouse pad : .5k
Roccat Kave 5.1 :5k
Total : 1,70,000.

Answer to ur queries:

1) AMD FX 8350 doesnot have any performance issues...Few ppl in TDF have it and none have reported it..
2) GTX 690 or titan is an overkill for a single monitor setup..anyway i have added it as per ur request.. 
3) I dont think the TX has any issues..maybe the older version had but the newer v2 versions dont have it...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 13, 2013)

deathblade said:


> INtel BaSEd :
> INTEL CORE i7 4770K  : 24k
> MSI Z87-GD65  : 14.5k
> Asus GTX Titan - 70k
> ...



INTEL CORE i7 4770K (24k)
Asus GRYPHON Z87 (14k)
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 Mhz 8 GB x2  (8k)
WB Blue 2 TB (5.6k)
Samsung 840 PRO 128 GB SSD (6.5k)
Corsair TX850v2 (7.6k)
Sapphire HD7970 vapourX 3GB  (32k)
CM Hyper 212 EVO (2.2k)
Dell UltraSharp S2330MX 23" (12.5k)

total: 112400

Items left: kb, mouse and cabinet.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 13, 2013)

For Cabinet, Corsair Carbide 500R is a good option. Also for PSU, even a 650W is more than enough.
For GPU, get the Gigabyte HD7970 3 GB OC Windforce edition which is available at 26.8K in smcinternational.in. Performance wise it is over GTX 680 and almost same as the newly launced GTX 770. Also it has the Windforce Cooler with three Fan slots and supporting very high overclocking. Here you can save more than 4K in GPU.
The choice of i7 4770K is very good and stick with it only. Also Asus GRYPHON Z87 is a hell of a Motherboard and the best option IMO. For Ram, instead of getting two 8GB 1600 Modules, try to get the Corsair Vengeance 4GB X 2 2133 MHz CL10 modules.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 13, 2013)

wouldn't 670 sli be better & future proof at this budget?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 13, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> wouldn't 670 sli be better & future proof at this budget?



Not very sensible.... but yes it's good Performance Review: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 in 2-Way and 3-Way SLI Configurations - X-bit labs





Cilus said:


> For GPU, get the Gigabyte HD7970 3 GB OC Windforce edition which is available at 26.8K in smcinternational.in. Performance wise it is over GTX 680 and almost same as the newly launced GTX 770.



Not just GTX 770 sir even GTX 780 kneels down in some cases *Benchmark*



deathblade said:


> Asus GTX Titan - 70k



Pls note that you are creating a grand canyon in op's pocket for getting performance of around 5-20% only *www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/764?vs=768


----------



## varun004 (Jun 13, 2013)

go with 670 sli blower style fan gpus. Very powerful gpu config for 1080p or 1440p. Get 120hz monitor for this config no less than this.
even an i5 3570k can power this gpus but i7 3770k will be useful for multiplayers like bf3. Gigabyte ud3h is an excellent motherboard for overclocks or if you want to spend more you can go for asus maximum V formula. I am a bit doubtful about haswell due to its limited overclocking potential than ivy and sandy bridge cpu. Many haswell boards are coming with limit on clock multipliers but do check the reviews of mobos. SSD is a good addition. Windows anf couple of games which you play often and take long load times can be installed on it.
This whole system can be power by a good quality 750 W power supply even with high overclocks. Corsair Hx 750 gold certified is ideal for this. 2 4gb rams cas 9 1600mhz ram is enough.


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 13, 2013)

I can add my savings and can stretch my budget to 2 lakhs not more than that. I want top end components because i dont want to upgrade it year by year or you can say frequently.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 13, 2013)

M3gaTron said:


> I can add my savings and can stretch my budget to 2 lakhs not more than that. I want top end components because i dont want to upgrade it year by year or you can say frequently.


No need to spend that much for just gaming.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 13, 2013)

M3gaTron said:


> I can add my savings and can stretch my budget to 2 lakhs not more than that. I want top end components because i dont want to upgrade it year by year or you can say frequently.


You dont need to upgrade year after yaer for gaming. Once in 3 yrs is fine. and when you have an OCable proc, there is no need to upgrade for 3 yrs. But you may need to upgrade just the GPU. This depends upon you.



harshilsharma63 said:


> INTEL CORE i7 4770K (24k)
> Asus GRYPHON Z87 (14k)
> G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 Mhz 8 GB x2  (8k)
> WB Blue 2 TB (5.6k)
> ...



This one is a top notch.....+1 to this rig.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> No need to spend that much for just gaming.


Even 1.5 lakhs is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 15, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> You dont need to upgrade year after yaer for gaming. Once in 3 yrs is fine. and when you have an OCable proc, there is no need to upgrade for 3 yrs. But you may need to upgrade just the GPU. This depends upon you.
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a top notch.....+1 to this rig.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 15, 2013)

What have you decided OP?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

at that budget i'd opt for a 670 SLI. 

period.


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 15, 2013)

This is my config-

Cpu- Intel Core i7 4770k
Mobo- Asus Sabertooth z87
Ram- G.Skill Ripjaws X 16gb
Hdd- Seagate Barracuda 2tb 7200
Ssd- Samsung 840 pro 120gb
Gpu- 2*Gtx 770 sli
Psu- Seasonic x850
Dvd- Asus dvd Burner
Cab- Corsair 600t SE White
Ups- APC 1.1 Kva
Mon- Dell U2713
Cooler- ????
Key- ????
Mouse- ????

Still in need of Psu, cpu cooler, key & mouse??
Keyboard should have backlight.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 15, 2013)

please donot get 16gb of ram.it will be fully waste.even for todays gaming 4gb is fine,though 8gb is reccommended for future.get 4gb x2 = 8gb ram


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> please donot get 16gb of ram.it will be fully waste.even for todays gaming 4gb is fine,though 8gb is reccommended for future.get 4gb x2 = 8gb ram


With that budget, does it really matter?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 15, 2013)

sygeek said:


> With that budget, does it really matter?



Simply wastage of money !


----------



## sygeek (Jun 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Simply wastage of money !


That applies to only budget builds, he's already wasting money by building a 1.5 lakh gaming build. A few extra bucks wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 16, 2013)

RAther that 16 GB of Ram, Op should concentrate on better  components like Motherboard and PSU. For 150K, even my vote goes for 670 SLI.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 16, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Not just GTX 770 sir even GTX 780 kneels down in some cases *Benchmark*



Not exactly. The 780 does not kneel down but forcibly handicapped in some games and all are amd biased. Quite notably, those titles are dirt showdown and hitman absolution.
The former uses a special lighting system developed by AMD and implemented in the game. Its completely not optimized for cards other than amd.

For hitman, the game has a deliberate bug that caps the fps of all nvidia cards. Even the fps of titan and 670 are same and 7970 is ahead. Sleeping dogs , although not neutral, performs fairly well on both camps.

For the rest, 780 is unmatched in pure performance. 7970 is completely outclassed here.

But for 1080p gaming, 780 is a bit overkill. The sheer value of a 7970 makes it a perfect graphics companion here.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 16, 2013)

M3gaTron said:


> *Cooler- ????*



You may see for Corsair H100i or NZXT Kraken X60 for nice cooling performance


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 16, 2013)

M3gaTron said:


> This is my config-
> 
> Cpu- Intel Core i7 4770k
> Mobo- Asus Sabertooth z87
> ...


> Replace to HDD with WB Blue 2 TB, much better A.S.S.

> For cooler, Deepcool Assassin is a very good cooler.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Replace to HDD with WB Blue 2 TB, much better A.S.S.
> 
> > For cooler, Deepcool Assassin is a very good cooler.



DeepCool Assasin

H100i & X60

I would never recommend a 6k cooler tht cannot bear overclocking.. 
Assasin is out of game....

AFAIK Caviar Blue 2TB doesnt Exist..


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 16, 2013)

Allrite here is my final rig with some tweaks

Processor: i7 4770K= 24k

Mobo: Asus Z87 PRO= 17.2k

RAM: GSkill RipjawsX 8x2GB 1600mhz= 7.5k

CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i/ Noctua Nh D14 =7.5k/ 5k

HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB= 5.5k

SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 120GB= 8.5k

Cabinet: Corsair Obsidian 650D / Corsair 600T= 9k

GPU: 2 x Asus GTX770 DCII OC 2GB DDR5= 62k [31k +
31k]

PSU: Seasonic X850 80+ Gold= 9k

Soundcard: Asus Xonar DX= 5k

Monitor: BenQ XL2420T 3D 120Hz FHD 24"= 22k

Asus 24x DVD RW= 1k

Speakers: Logitech Z506 5.1= 5k

Gaming Mouse: CM Storm Recon= 2.9k

Gaming Keyboard: Logitech G105= 2.5k

Access: Nvidia Vision 2 Kit= 10k

TOTAL= 197.6K


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 16, 2013)

M3gaTron said:


> SSD: Corsair Neutron GTX 120GB= 8.5k



Samsung SSD 840 Pro


----------



## M3gaTron (Jun 17, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Samsung SSD 840 Pro



Can you elaborate, why Samsung 840 Pro over Corsair Neutron Gtx??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 17, 2013)

M3gaTron said:


> Can you elaborate, why Samsung 840 Pro over Corsair Neutron Gtx??


Check the benchmarks:
AnandTech | Bench - SSD


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 17, 2013)

One disclaimer playing long hours in 3D can cause terrible eye strain. And the worst part is some side effects of this can be permanent.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 17, 2013)

and dont forget to get the pro version of Samsung 840 ,this one Samsung 840 Pro Series 128 GB SSD Internal Hard Drive (MZ-7PD128BW) - Samsung: Flipkart.com.this is for reference only. you will get it cheaper locally)


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2013)

go 3D and you will be frustrated with lower frame rates in 1-2yrs. 

stay 2D and frag 'em to hell for 3-4 yrs. 

plus 3D aint good for the eyes and brain. current 3D tech aint perfect for long gaming sessions.


----------



## ankush28 (Jun 21, 2013)

what about 7970 x2 crossfire


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 21, 2013)

Performance wise, it will be superb. The only problem is few issues in drivers in cross fire, but that can be rectified by using and pro.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 21, 2013)

No CF is not an option now. The new tests using nVidia fCat software has shown that CF of HD 7000 seris card does have serious frame drops in real  life scenario.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 22, 2013)

Cilus said:


> No CF is not an option now. The new tests using nVidia fCat software has shown that CF of HD 7000 seris card does have serious frame drops in real  life scenario.



Completely agreed..
CF is worst solution for dual GFX..
bettr fo for GTX770 x2


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 22, 2013)

at OP's budget, he should go for 680 SLI on 1080p if he opts for dual card setup.

it may sound overkill for now, but that would guarantee high playability over the next 3-4 years.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 22, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> at OP's budget, he should go for 680 SLI on 1080p if he opts for dual card setup.
> 
> it may sound overkill for now, but that would guarantee high playability over the next 3-4 years.



Cost wise GTX 680 & GTX 770 are almost same but GTX 770 is btr prfrmr..


----------



## M3gaTron (Jul 1, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply....
Back to the point 

This is my full and final rig

Processor: i7 4770K= 24k

Mobo: Asus Z87 PRO= 17.2k

RAM: GSkill RipjawsX 8gbx2 1600mhz= 7.5k

CPU Cooler: Noctua Nh D14 =7.5k/ 5k

HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB= 5.5k

SSD: Samsung 840pro 120GB= 8.5k

Cabinet: Corsair Obsidian 650D= 9k

GPU: 2 x Asus GTX770 DCII OC 2GB DDR5= 62k [31k +
31k]

PSU: Seasonic X850 80+ Gold= 9k

Soundcard: Asus Xonar DX= 5k

Monitor: BenQ XL2420T 120Hz FHD 24"= 22k

Asus 24x DVD RW= 1k

Speakers: Logitech Z506 5.1= 5k

Gaming Mouse: CM Storm Recon= 2.9k

Gaming Keyboard: Logitech G105= 2.5k

TOTAL= 187.6K

Please give your thoughts as i will be buying this in this week.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

^^ Pls post pics of  beast when you are done


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 1, 2013)

at that budget the KBaM are pretty bad. atleast the mouse is bad. you should gone for a laser mouse. 

opt for a surround headphone. it will deliver much more immersive environment. 

and then RAM: why not a 2x8GB 2300MHz ram??

your budget is pretty high.. you could have easily accomodated all these.  

and that monitor.. 3D is pretty bad. atleast for me. make sure you dont get headaches. 

cabinet: NZXT Phantom 820 eyes closed. hy did you even consider the Obsidian??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 1, 2013)

^^ You should play games in full settings on a 120Hz without 3D and then say how bad it is. 

Either you switch to Seidon 240M or import swiftech H220 with landing price of around 11k for cooling. I am not sure if Eisberg XL will be available in India.You could buy 840 non pro 256GB for 6.5k around.

There's a new version of G105 if you want, you can wait for the new version to arrive. You can take a look at another sound card- an external one: Xonar U7. The dude who is kind enough to contribute audio reviews would be putting up the review of that and Creative ZX. If you want, you can wait. 

Consider 800D or CM Storm trooper. Avoid Phantom 820. Note that you're buying haswell at your discretion.


----------



## varun004 (Jul 1, 2013)

how about nzxt switch 810 as the cabinet ?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> and then RAM: why not a 2x8GB 2300MHz ram??
> 
> and that monitor.. 3D is pretty bad. atleast for me. make sure you dont get headaches.



2300MHz Ram costs a bomb & wil not give any significant performance boost cause OP is not using iGPU 

3D monitor no idea, but that BenQ model has been around for long so surely better alternatives may be there.



M3gaTron said:


> RAM: GSkill RipjawsX *8x2GB* 1600mhz= 7.5k



Really serious??
no mobo has 8 slots..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 1, 2013)

Haswell doesn't really benefit memory effectively after 1600MHz- 1866MHz. You should be benefitting from CL7 timing memory, but I doubt you will get them here. If you want, you can import them from memoryc.com


----------



## M3gaTron (Jul 1, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> ^^ Pls post pics of  beast when you are done



Ofcourse i will



anirbandd said:


> at that budget the KBaM are pretty bad. atleast the mouse is bad. you should gone for a laser mouse.
> 
> opt for a surround headphone. it will deliver much more immersive environment.
> 
> ...



Which surround headphone will you suggest??
Like i said before i have a lot of 3d movies. And i am not going to game on 3d. 
If 3d monitor is not the bet then which monitor is??

Like @chaitanya said 2300mhz doesnt offer much in gaming.



Chaitanya said:


> 2300MHz Ram costs a bomb & wil not give any significant performance boost cause OP is not using iGPU
> 
> 3D monitor no idea, but that BenQ model has been around for long so surely better alternatives may be there.
> 
> ...




^^agreed

 That was a typo


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 1, 2013)

M3gaTron said:


> Which surround headphone will you suggest??



I personally have no experience but Digit 2013 Apr ed. conducted a large headset test(17 gaming headsets alone) & I found out Creative 3D Alpha a very good contender @ 3.6k


----------



## Cilus (Jul 1, 2013)

For better experience in both Movie and Gaming, opt for Razer Megalodon.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 1, 2013)

hey at that budget you are missing out on really cool accessories. Dual monitor setup is a must. you won't hv to minimize, you can get stats, info on one screen and game on other.

These days streaming games is a hot thing, so get yourself a mike too like in a studio. And when you play just hook it up to Twitch.

Try to get a nice web cam too. And throw in every possible accessory that can make your computing experience a nice one. And of course don't forget to include 5k for Windows and 10k ish budget for all software that you really want to use.


----------

